# Rear ended!



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Well.... got hit today sitting at a red light. 

Details: 

Wasn’t a hard hit but I did feel it a little. 

She hit my prop. 

I had my motor on the trailering bracket(?) and not down. 

No visible damage to anything of mine (her bumper, plastic, had a slight dent)

Prop spins free. Engages in forward/neutral/reverse without and added pressure or excessive noises.
This was done at the house while running on a hose. 

My question is with everything looking to be ok should I be overly concerned?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You need to run it under load in the water and see if there is any vibration. You could have a bent shaft or the prop might need to be trued.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

firecat1981 said:


> You need to run it under load in the water and see if there is any vibration. You could have a bent shaft or the prop might need to be trued.


Yep, any slight vibration can compromise your gearcase seal over time.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Do you need money for bail/legal defense?


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Ouch! Sorry that that happened. As above, better have the prop/shaft checked out.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Take your rig to an authorized service center for your make and have them do a thorough evaluation... If there's a problem you want to learn about it before you're on the water again... Consider it preventive and precautionary... You might actually need to file a claim with your insurance carrier if there's drive train damage... since that sort of stuff can turn into real money...


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

lemaymiami said:


> Take your rig to an authorized service center for your make and have them do a thorough evaluation... If there's a problem you want to learn about it before you're on the water again... Consider it preventive and precautionary... You might actually need to file a claim with your insurance carrier if there's drive train damage... since that sort of stuff can turn into real money...


Called a couple around here. Earliest I may can take it in is after the 4th.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

sounds about right... I'm surprised that any motor service even has time to answer the phone the week before the 4th ( and the week after the 4th won't be much better).. Good luck, hope you don't have any damage to your motor.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Did you flop out on the ground and hold your neck while moaning? That should make you enough to cover a new lower unit if you need one.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Lol. No but I probably should have.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

1-800-ASK-GARY


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

I assume you checked over your trailer good. When that happened to me most of the force traveled through the transom saver and into the trailer Cross beam. I had to file a claim to cover some trailer parts but my motor and prop were pretty much unscathed.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Nevermind if you weren’t using a transom saver. Just noticed you said trailering bracket.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

CedarCreek said:


> Nevermind if you weren’t using a transom saver. Just noticed you said trailering bracket.


Yeah it was on the bracket. All three straps, bow and both transom, were still tight so I don’t believe any of what little force there was was transferred to the trailer.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Good thought though. Thanks buddy


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

Man, this happens too often. Three of my friends have had this happen. Every time I come to a stop, I am watching my rear view with clenched teeth. I put yellow reflector tape on my platform frame at most drivers eye level. That seems to help, but only at night. I have thought about flying a red flag. Does anyone have a better solution? Sorry this happened to you and I hope that there is no damage.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I do a bit of trailering (serious understatement since I'm on the road towing 20,000 to 24,000 miles a year - for some years now...) and here's what I came up with long ago... You just have to ease up a bit and make a point of never being in a situation where you have to stop suddenly (if that's possible...). Every morning I'm on the road when I'm booked so early that I rarely face much trouble on the 93 mile run down to Flamingo or Chokoloskee (each are equi-distant from my house...). Every afternoon, though, it's strictly combat driving as far as I'm concerned....

I double or triple my following distance in heavy traffic and make a point of trying to be in the farthest lane to the right if traffic will allow. I'm very fond of big rigs since no one but me is willing to follow one - and if you keep your distance they'll reduce the adventure of towing... Lastly - I won't go faster than 65 towing - unless I'm passing someone - then it's hammer down until I clear them and slow back down to 65 once I'm clear...

None of this is fool-proof and you really do need to keep your head on a swivel when towing... I have an advantage over most since back when I was in police work I went through every defensive driving course that was offered (and a fair number of pursuit driving courses as well)... As a result I"m very comfortable out on the road - as long as I have cruise control and a good radio station...

I also keep a "french tickler" on the end of my pushpole at all times. It's a short four inch section of pool noodle pushed up on the pointy end of the pole with bright hot pink engineer's tape streamers that alerts idiots that there's a pushpole sticking out behind my rig... I have had my pushpole hit once or twice though usually at crawling speed so it wasn't knocked off of the brackets...


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

You can check shaft for run out , they are tough. Dropped a boat on the ramp years ago( 15+-)folded prop blades backwards 90°. Had prop repaired 150 etec. Still running both. Not trying to be a smart ass, but everyone on this site takes care of their rigs better than most , that said , I’m amazed at some engines are even running w lack of love they have had. Good luck , 99.3 % sure you’ll be good to go
Saw one rig rear ended , knocked it off off trailer into Jeep cj 5. Late 70’s, before phone cameras. No one hurt ,bow eye was sitting over front bumper so pretty,it looked made to fit , nice. “V” in windshield. stay safe


----------



## rhart6 (Feb 19, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> I also keep a "french tickler" on the end of my pushpole at all times. It's a short four inch section of pool noodle pushed up on the pointy end of the pole with bright hot pink engineer's tape streamers that alerts idiots that there's a pushpole sticking out behind my rig


I'm borrowing this idea. My pole is too long for me to not have a flag on it, but i hadn't figured out a good way to attach something.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

Sa


rhart6 said:


> I'm borrowing this idea. My pole is too long for me to not have a flag on it, but i hadn't figured out a good way to attach something.


Same!


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

Stack blocks or something similar up close to the side of the bell of the prop but not touching.. rotate the prop 360 and see if the gap between varies if so the shaft is bent... sounds like a caveman test but will work... a dile indicator would be easier but not a common tool in everybody's box


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

DONAGHUE said:


> Stack blocks or something similar up close to the side of the bell of the prop but not touching.. rotate the prop 360 and see if the gap between varies if so the shaft is bent... sounds like a caveman test but will work... a dile indicator would be easier but not a common tool in everybody's box


Man that would probably have worked. I have the boat at a shop now. Still waiting to hear back from them. Thanks though.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm doubt this is the exact one I have, but there are some cheap dial indicators out there that are good to keep around the garage. Great for checking runout on various rotating items around the house.

https://www.amazon.com/Magnetic-Bas...ds=dial+gauge&qid=1565211174&s=gateway&sr=8-7

Probably not quality enough for precision milling or mechanic work, but good enough for checking stuff like your prop shaft.

I use my mine for my bike wheels....


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

View attachment 87292
View attachment 87294


lemaymiami said:


> .......I also keep a "french tickler" on the end of my pushpole at all times. It's a short four inch section of pool noodle pushed up on the pointy end of the pole with bright hot pink engineer's tape streamers that alerts idiots that there's a pushpole sticking out behind my rig... I have had my pushpole hit once or twice though usually at crawling speed so it wasn't knocked off of the brackets...



Funny how our similar concerns lead to very similar solutions. I coined this one “the nutsack.” Thought about filing for a patent. 

It’s a piece of PVC, a cap, and some pool noodle/pipe insulation. It’s tethered to my aft pushpole holder with a large loop....to prevent the pole from sliding rearward during transport. I wrapped it in reflective DOT tape . I also had some vinyl ribbon on it but it’s slowly disintegrated at high speeds.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

georgiadrifter said:


> View attachment 87292
> View attachment 87294
> 
> 
> ...


I rarely have to trailer but I like this so much, I am going to build one. My push pole is 24' so it sticks plenty far out on my 19' Vantage.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I rarely have to trailer but I like this so much, I am going to build one. My push pole is 24' so it sticks plenty far out on my 19' Vantage.


Yeah these texting and driving idiots are enough to piss anyone off. I’ve had people nearly hit my pole at stop lights in town and had to punch it to keep them from making contact. I use pink flag tape and that’s still not enough.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I find it more convenient to trail my skiff with the stainless steel pointy end of my push pole facing aft. It extends about 1' beyond my lower unit. ("If you can feel this, you're too damn close").


----------

